# Arrows



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I do not Bow Hunt,but I have a friend that is coming in from out of state to hunt and he would like to know if you have to place your name or any other identifiers on your arrows in Texas?


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not any longer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We used to have to do that but not anymore.

TH


----------

